# Jede Schriftgröße um 2 verkleinern



## firstlord18 (15. März 2006)

Hi,

habe ein Problem: Möchte in einem Doc-Dokument jede Scriftgröße um 2 Verkleinern. Gebe ich nun als globalen Wert einfach 10 ein, dann sind die Schriftgrößen, die vorher 10 waren, aber nicht 8 und ich muss alles von Hand anpassen.

Gibt es sowas, das ich suche?

Danke!


----------



## Caliterra (15. März 2006)

Wenn Du mit Formatvorlagen arbeitest dürfte das kein Problem sein. Da Hast Du z.B. Überschrft 1 = 14pt , Standardtext = 12pt, Fussnoten = 10pt.

Dann änderst Du einfach nur die Formatvorlage und alle Überschriften sind 2 Grössen kleiner. Dann kommt edr Standardtext u.s.w.


----------



## firstlord18 (15. März 2006)

hm, das Problm ist, wenn ich einn Tutorial aus dem Internet kopiere, und dann die Sachen verkleinern möchte. Gibt es da keine Option?


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. März 2006)

Hi,

Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit "Text mit selber Formatierung auswählen" oder so ähnlich.
Da mit könntest du dich ja von der kleinsten zur Größten Schriftart durcharbeiten. 
Das ist aber ehrlich gesagt mühsam. Ich weiß ja nicht wieviel Text du hast.


----------



## mschuetzda (15. März 2006)

Falls Du mit WORD arbeitest, hast Du vielleicht in der Symbolleiste 'Format' das Icon 'Schrift verkleinern'. Ich weiß nicht ob das bei allen Versionen so ist.
Wenn nicht kannst Du über <Ansicht><Symbolleisten><Anpassen><Befehle><Format><Schrift verkleinern> dir das Icon in eine Symbolleiste ziehen. Gesamten Text mit Strg+a markieren und zweimal auf das Icon klicken, das wars.
Ein anderer Weg wäre über <Bearbeiten><Ersetzen> bzw. Strg+H und dann <erweitern><Format><Zeichen>. Zuerst die kleinste Schrift um 2 reduzieren, dann die nächstgrößere usw.
Wenn Du das öfters brauchst, kannst Du das Ersetzen auch in einem Makro aufzeichnen und dann quasi auf Knopfdruck immer wieder benutzen.


----------



## firstlord18 (15. März 2006)

Danke an euch beiden!

@mschuetzda: Das mit dem Icon "Schrift verkleinern" hat geklappt. Vielen vielen Dank! Ersprat mir viel Arbeit


----------



## mschuetzda (15. März 2006)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.   Schön dass es geklappt hat.


----------

